# [Hobo's All Rogue Game] A Wretched Hive of Scum and Villainy, Part I



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2012)

As the sun sets over the rock-ringed harbor of Bara Gairo, the small fishing fleet are throwing their hawsers to the docks and starting to unload a day's worth of catch--dolphin fish, tuna from beyond the shoals, jacks, snooks, and even an occasional marlin.  Dinner for tomorrow at Lima's Spirits will be excellent, and after such a bountiful harvest, a week's worth of fish for markets and inns in nearby Porto Liure will be assured as well, putting the villagers into a fair bit of money that they will be sure to enjoy before having to hit their fishing boats again in a few days to start the cycle all over again.  The large, slow chugger of a boat, _Mirabel's Fanny_ supposedly shares the tub-like, round-bottom form of Alfonso's deceased wife, Mirabel, after which she is named.  It sits idly in the harbor, but Alfonso and his son Éttiene supervise some of the other villagers who are loading their cargo of the sea's bounty on board for the run to Porto Liure.  The dark-haired and sun-burnt forms of the villagers wave at you as you look at the boat.  Despite it's main purpose as a conveyance of fishy cargo, Alfonso is one of the most reliable ferries between the village and the city--a boatride of some 10 hours on his slow-moving tub, and he'll be leaving tomorrow morning after the ship is fully loaded. 

Some of the reasonably friendly villagers greet you at the end of the day.  A few express some startlement at seeing you.  "Oh, are you back?  It seems soon to see you again."

These comments are fairly odd, given that for most of you, you only arrived a day or two ago and haven't gone anywhere since.  Most of you have also never been to Bara Gairo before, and certainly none of you have recently.

In the sky you see a tiny sliver of a waxing crescent moon.  That's odd.  When you arrived, it was nearly full.  The moon seems to be out of whack--some three-weeks more advanced than it should be.

What's going on?

_You'll probably be staying at Lima's Spirits; it's the only real inn in town.  You may have come and gone a bit during the day, but as we begin, let's have all of you in the common room.  Inés Peixoto is the woman behind the counter today; she is almost always seen at the bar.  She is eyeing you appraisingly, although she keeps to herself.  The fat owner, balding Braz Vargas, is studiouly trying to ignore you.  He sits at a table nearby going over his ledger books--although if he truly wanted to ignore you, he'd be better served by doing his accounting in his small office rather than in the open where he can see what is going on in the common room.  Other than the two of them, only a handful of patrons have finished their day's work and come in for a drink and dinner, although in the next couple of hours, you expect that the common room will completely fill._


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2012)

Amaline swallows once and tries to hide her shivering as she sits alone at one of the tables in Lima's Spirits. "I just have to retrace my steps, then this will all make sense," she whispers under her breath as her mind races. It could all be a big conspiracy. There seemed to be a lot of newcomers in town today. Maybe they were just trying to scare some off before things got out of hand. But that did not explain the moon. She had measured carefully. Either it three weeks ahead of where it should be, or she someone had magicked her mind. Or both. The last possibility was the most unsettling; it was why she was literally shaking in fear as she thought about it.

Amaline needed answers. And she had an idea as to how she might get some. Gathering her modicum of courage, the young woman got up from her place and slowly walked over to the table where the inn's proprietor was going over his ledgers. She could see he was trying to ignore her; that much was obvious. But she carefully pulled out one of the chairs and sat down. Rubbing her hands beneath the table, she leans in slightly and stammers out, "M-Mr. Vargas? Could I, ah, trouble you to have a l-look at, um, the number of entries in your ledger since the d-day I, uh, I arrived?" The request was unusual, but it might be the best way to tell whether the villagers were trying to pull a fast one or something really, really wrong had happened.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

Feo was beginning to feel how surreal the last couple of days had been.  Maybe one of those glancing blows he took while fleeing wasn't so glancing as he had thought.  Perhaps he had succumbed to one of those hits and really lay unconscious in an alley somewhere and this was all a dream.  Familiar faces among those in the village stirred past memories, people he never met acting as he was an old acquaintance, and a moon that seemed all wrong.  _"Mayhaps I'm not dreaming, but dying and this is my mind dealing with the shock.  What if I was stabbed along with my fellow Saracens, and am bleeding out on a roof somewhere..."_  Feo shivered, but then walked up to Ines and ordered a cheap beer before taking a chair near the hearth.  Feo suddenly had the urge for contemplation, warmth, drink and food.  Maybe a loose woman needing coin.  Anything to ground him and prove to himself the fact of his physical existence.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2012)

Lano leans forward resting his elbows on the table he shares with his half-brother, Brick, and speaks quietly but with an intensity born from his discomfort with the situation.  "So, we've been here two days, yes?  And when we arrived the moon was full, yes?  But just _now_, before we came in, we saw the moon, yes?  And it was a crescent.  The moon pared down to a sliver, vanished, and beginning its growth towards full in just two days?  You see how _bad_ that is, don't you?"

He leans back, clutches the edge of the table with both hands, scowls, and studies his brother for signs that he understands just how wrong and how bad this seems.  Lano sighs and once again wishes his brother had just a bit more of an academic bent.

Something about the man walking towards the hearth catches Lano's attention and he watches for a moment.  He doesn't get a good look at the man's face and this moon thing has him preoccupied and he turns back to Brick.  "Something odd has happened but I can't figure the how or why of it."


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2012)

As Inés slips a cheap, watered down beer, tasting sharply of too much hops to Feo, Vargas looks up at Amaline.

"My dear, I could never show you my private ledgers.  That information is sensitive, and if it gets out that I'm showing customers details on other customers.... Surely you understand."

"I can, however, remind you of the days you've stayed in the past.  I have you checking in on... Yes, Thursday August 30th.  Stayed three days, then left again quietly with a number of other guests.  Checked back in last night, Friday September 20th.  You still owe me thirteen silver for room and board from your earlier stay, according to my accounts.  He looks up, his voice somewhat flat at that last pronouncement.

At the bar, Inés seems to smile, or perhaps sneer at the young rogue and her faltering questions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

Feo's sharp ears detects the banter going on between Vargas and the girl Feo was concerned about, Amaline.  He nearly chokes on the beer as he hears the date, and in a rare break of character brought on from despair he decides to join the conversation and make Amaline's business his own.  Feo walks next to Amaline and slaps a hand onto the bar counter to get Vargas' attention.  His hand stings reassuringly from the impact.  _"It feels real.  So maybe I'm not dreaming.  Not dead._  He asks before slipping his drink again, "And what of me?  What does your little book say about me?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2012)

Amaline nods weakly and reaches into her pack to retrieve the stated sum, placing the coins on the table. She does not know if Vargas is overstating the amount, but that is not really what is important at the moment. "I'm sorry for any inconvenience," she says, finding a little more confidence. 

She fidgets for a moment, looking away from the innkeeper, but she quickly looks back towards him. The dates he mentioned match her calculations, but there was that other detail... "This might seem an odd question," she says suddenly, leaning in again, "But could you describe the people I left with?"

Amaline blinks as it takes her a moment to register that another man has joined the conversation. Was this one of the people she was with? Wait, his question... Had the same thing happened to him?!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2012)

Vargas looks a bit surprised at Feo's outburst, and Amaline's question.  "Why, you arrived on the same day, left on the same day, and came back again on the same day.  Weren't you with her?  I thought you and the rest of your group were all here together!  The two of you, the two over there at that table; the pretty boy and his big, meaty pal, and those other two gentlemen... Stephano and Roderick."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2012)

Amaline whips her head around to regard the men that Vargas has pointed out, and as recognition dawns on her there is a sharp and audible intake of breath. _Roderick! What is he doing here? And that is Carlo's man!_

Turning back to the innkeeper, she asks, "Mr. Vargas, did anything seem strange or out of sorts about our behaviour on the day we left? Do you remember anyone else whom we might all have had contact with that day?"


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2012)

"I'm sorry, my dear," Vargas starts in a somewhat patronizing voice.  "I've found that it's bad for business to ask too many questions of my guests, or pay too much attention to whom they speak or leave with."

While you're talking to the owner, Inés quietly slips through a door into the kitchens, in preparation for the crowd that will be arriving shortly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

"Brick.  His name's not Meat, it's Brick," Feo says absentmindedly as he stares across the room at Brick and his somewhat familiar-looking companion.  If this was all real and Feo had lost days, it would make sense that he would stick near Brick.  And Brick's companion had a stunned and confused look that matched the bewildered thoughts of Feo and the strange woman, Amaline.  Somehow she seemed tied to his recent past in more ways than one.  The name Stephano pulled at his memory, but who was Roderick?  Feo stared at Amaline once more to consider her, "Strange that we were seen together.  I have noticed you once before, but can't recall ever working with you, nor anyone who dresses like money like you do."  He then walked to join Brick and his companion at their table, smiling at the former.  "Brick, I don't know if you caught my conversation over there with Vargas, but maybe you or your friend can explain the strange moon and my not remembering none of the last few weeks.  Either way, it's good to see you.  Things haven't been going so nice for me of late.  Saracens won't be hiring you anytime soon.  Hell, not even sure if there are any Saracens but me left."  He takes another swig of beer.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2012)

Amaline shrinks back a bit, her courage waning. "Uh, y-yes, thank you, Mr. Vargas." She abruptly stands up from the table and casts about a bit. The man that joined the conversation seemed to recognize her, but she had no idea who he was. He might have had the right idea though; Amaline slinks over to the table with the other two men and sits down, clutching her pack. "Um, hi, Roderick," she says meekly. Turning her head slightly, she asks, "Stephano, right?"


----------



## Rune (Sep 24, 2012)

Roderick watches silently as events unfold.

After a few minutes, he stands and walks over.

"Good evening, ladies and gentlemen.  I am, as some of you may already know, called Roderick.  I am pleased to make your acquaintance.  It seems as if we share one mysterious affliction, namely, an apparent collective absence of memory of the past few weeks.  I propose that we pool our talents and endeavor to delve to the root of this inconsistency."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2012)

Lano blinks up at the newcomer to their table in surprise, recognition, and no small amount of confusion as the newcomer mentions the strange moon, lost time, and sits and begins a conversation with his brother as if they were old friends.

"What?  Who...?"

Mentally berating himself Lano composes himself.  If not for repeated shocks and surprises he would have maintained his composure better; he must be getting out of practice for the number one tenet at the Gabia d'Ocell was always show the face the patron wants to see.

"You know each other, I take it?"

With the arrival of the man naming himself Roderick and his proposal offered to their table and the next Lano turns to look him over as well as the woman and the other man, who also seems familiar to Lano.

"We were just discussing the oddity with the moon...  I'm Dolan."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

"So all of us seem to be missing the same days, yet folks are saying that we were here before and seen together?  I'm not one to understand something like this, but I can't say I'm displeased.  If I survived this long, maybe some folks who were looking for me have given up the chase and I can return home."  Feo smirks grimly into his flask.


----------



## kinem (Sep 24, 2012)

Stephano is alarmed, and his first instinct is to check the he still has the sealed scroll. Of course, he's still in trouble.

"Hi. Yes, I'm Stephano. Who are you?" he asks the girl.

"Feo? I thought you were dead.

"I'm the the same boat as the rest of you seem to be. Maybe someone put a spell on our memories.

Here's what I think: Someone hired us all for a job. Probably promised us a lot of money. We did the job. Instead of paying us, they erased our memories. There were probably other secrets to protect, so screwing us out of our payment was just a bonus.

There's a saying it reminds me of: 'I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you'.

This was no beginner magic. Whoever did this to us could surely have killed us if they'd wanted.

So my guess is that we're better off not investigating the matter too closely."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2012)

The young woman drums her fingers lightly on the table. "My name is Amaline," she says. "We have a, uh, mutual acquaintance. Maybe we can talk about him another time."

Amaline looks around at the assembled personages again. "Your argument is not without merit," she offers. "But it would not be logical to assume that whatever is responsible for our lost time is done with us. If they were, why put us all back here together? Dividing us would better hide their tracks, I would think. Might be wiser to find them before they bewitch us again. I, um, could be wrong though."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

"Odd? Ok. If you say so brudder than it must be that." the big man says finishing his brothers fish and looking for more crumbs about the plate.

With his attention tuned in towards food he doesn't notice the man til his brother speaks up.

"What?  Who...?" 

"Fee-O!" Brick shouts out recognizing the dusky skin and chubby cheeks.

"You know each other, I take it?"

"Yes, Fee-O is quick, and fast, and works for the Sar... umm... Scar-kins or sumting. Hello Fee-O." Brick says grinning at his own rhyme. 

"We were just discussing the oddity with the moon...  I'm Dolan."

"Yeah. It's odd cuze my... my... umm... Dolan is a friend. Not my brudder." The big man says then scratches his head. After a few seconds he grins and looks to Lano smiling. "Cuze my _friend_ Dolan says it's odd."


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 25, 2012)

As you're talking, Braz quickly packs up his ledger books and makes to leave the common room.  That would leave you alone in the inn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2012)

Feo shrugs at Stephano and says, "Dead?  I thought for awhile I might be, too.  But if this is the afterlife it ain't so bad, though a bit surreal.  If someone enchanted us like you suggest, you would think they would have just killed us off if they were worried about us telling secrets.  And why drop us off at a place where we would be recognized and people would tell us that we had been here before?  It makes little sense to me, unless, as you say and Amaline suggest, we are to be used again and perhaps this moment together will be wiped from my memory in a few days time once more."

Feo enjoys watching Brick's companion squirm as Brick introduces him.  "Hello, not-brother Dolan.  If Brick vouches for you, I'm sure you're solid in a pinch.  Brick's a good not-brother to have around."

"That's odd that Inés hasn't popped back out.  She seemed a bit confrontational with Amaline.  Hmmm... I'm sure it's nothing," Feo says as he drinks down another gulp.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Lano smiles wanly.  Brick certainly makes it difficult to tell a decent lie.  Glossing over his brothers comments and ignoring the pointed 'not-brother' jabs he nods, "Brick's a good man to have at your back when things go south."

"So, we have Roderick, Stephano, Amaline, Brick and myself of course.  Feo, is it?"  He meets the eye of each person as he says their names as if committing names and faces to memory.  "We've all had the same strange lapse of memory and find ourselves back here at the place where it all supposedly started weeks later."

Lano goes to take another drink but his mug is empty.  Looking around for the serving woman and finding no one else at all he frowns.  Another oddity sets off an alarm in his head.  "Wait, where's that server?  Where is everyone?"  Growing more alarmed Lano stands and makes his way over to the nearest window to peer out.


----------



## Rune (Sep 25, 2012)

Roderick clears his throat.

"I was just thinking that perhaps somebody ought to tail the innkeep.  He just packed up and scurried out.  Seemed in rather a hurry to me.  At any rate, it might be prudent for us to continue our deliberations in another locale."


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 25, 2012)

When Lano looks outside, he actually sees the pudgy owner, huffying and puffying, yet running as fast as his chunky legs can carry him away from the inn.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

"That fat innkeep is trotting down the street like he's a thoroughbred racing for a gold trophy!" cries Lano back to the others in the inn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2012)

Feo grunts as he leaps up so quickly that he accidentally sloshes his own beer onto his lap, "Damn it, damn it, damn it all..."  He runs out of the bar and starts running in the direction Lano/Dolan indicated.  "I think I can get him.  Someone figure out how to find Inés.  Looks like she bailed, too."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2012)

_Noooo!_ Amaline almost chokes. _What did I do to deserve this?_

Eyes wide, the young woman stands up and moves to Roderick's side. "If it's such a good idea, why don't you get moving and lead the way?" she pleads. Amaline draws her dagger and holds it close to her chest, gripping it with white knuckles. Of course, she has been scanning the room, noting all the exits and figuring which the best avenue of escape may be. But despite her genius, Amaline is not a leader; she's more given to being a loner.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Brick watches from the table as everyone gets up quickly and a few draw weapons.

_Trouble._ He thinks to himself and then tries to think of what his brother would want him to do. 

"I'll guard the back," he says standing up. "I'll holler if anyone comes." 

Taking his spear from the floor he moves to the kitchen door and the back of the tavern.


----------



## Rune (Sep 25, 2012)

Roderick strolls leisurely after Lano--drawing his dagger as he goes.  As he reaches the door, he asks the following, using Theive's Cant: "As a point of interest, how many of you know what I'm saying?"

Once outside, Roderick looks to the rooftops, the tree line, and the shadows for signs of an ambush.


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2012)

"Let's grab what we can and get the hell out of here" Stephano says.

Not one to waste an opportunity, he goes behind the bar and looks for any valuables, including any bottles of good wine. He then heads into the kitchen after Brick, to see what's back there.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2012)

Amaline follows behind Roderick, furtively scoping out the area outside Lima's Spirits for the inevitable signs of their impending doom.

"Split middle the bumpkins raise a mug and dance," she mumbles. No one quite understands what she means. Maybe that the six of you should split up and circle the building?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

"Chalk 'n' ink," responds Lano to Roderick indicating he understands.

Lano looks at Amaline in confusion.  _What does_ that _have to do with anything.  Never mind..._  He shakes his head.  Since Feo, Roderick, and Amaline have left the inn out the front Lano heads after Stephano and Brick to the back and through the kitchen.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 26, 2012)

Stephano and Brick see a small, busy, steamy--yet tidy--kitchen.  There is some evidence of meal preparation in process: a butchered boar on a spit over a fire, bread baking in brick ovens, and stew bubbling in a large kettle.  But nobody is in the kitchen.  There doesn't seem to be a door out of the kitchen in the back, although there is a small, high window.  There is a small closet door as well.

Outside, Amaline and the others can see several suspicious looking individuals with drawn steel walking purposefully towards the inn.  You can see three at the moment, although there might be others at angles that can't be seen from the windows.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2012)

_Kill squad_. Amaline blinks, and the fear she had been experiencing subsides a notch. "We have to regroup; make a run for it together, or prepare to make a stand," she says, examining the interior of the inn more critically for anything that could be used to adjust the terrain to their advantage. Barricade the door? Rig an impromptu trap? Where are the other exits? _People I can deal with... I hope._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

_Sod this!_ Feo thinks to himself.  He had no desire to take on armed and probably trained men.  He could always track down the fat man and his hired woman later.  He turns, and rushes back inside the inn.  "Armed men, approaching fast," is all he says while he upturns a table against the front door to make a weak barricade.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 26, 2012)

_Stephano or Brick; any further investigation in the kitchen area before we move on to the approaching hooligans?_


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2012)

Stephano opens the closet door. If there's nothing of great interest inside, he heads back to the main room. "C'mon."


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 26, 2012)

There is something odd in the closet, actually.

Inés is in the closet, standing there catatonic.  She doesn't react when you open the door.


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2012)

"Damn! We better go tell the others ..."

Stefano closes the closet door, and heads back into the main room.

"Inés is in the closet. She's in some kind of stupor. Maybe we should carry her out of here."

Seeing the table against the door, he loads his crossbow.


----------



## Rune (Sep 26, 2012)

As he sees Feo rush back toward the inn, Roderick ducks back inside and then begins a hurried search for alternative exists--and entrances.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

OOC: Brick investigated the boar. 

Coming out of the kitchen to stand in the doorway, Brick lowers the leg he was chewing on. "Dis is guid," he says with a greasy grin. "Anyone want me to... umm... what's going on?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

Lano gets to the kitchen only to discover Stephano and Brick are returning to the common room.  He steps to the side to let the men pass.

"Brick!  Put that down and get your gut-sticker.  We got armed men outside.  That innkeep slipped out somehow..."

Lano heads the direction the innkeeper went, presuming he saw, when the man slipped away looking for an exit.  If the innkeeper went out it was likely armed men were preparing to come in.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 27, 2012)

Also from the common room is an exit towards the rooms where guests stay.  From there, there are windows outside.  There's also a small doorway at the end of the guest hallway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2012)

"Brick's the only one of us any good against a trained swordsman, but he ain't gonna be able to take on several of the buggers.  I think we should escape out the windows and make a break for it.  Try and stick together, but if we get separated, we should meet at the harbor at midnight.  And what do we have hear?  The girl, Ines, staring into space?  What are you staring at Ines!  This is no time to shut down, girl," Feo exclaims as he roughly grabs her by the back of her bicep in order to snap her out of her trance.  He takes a quick look at what she's staring at.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 27, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> [... examining the interior of the inn more critically for anything that could be used to adjust the terrain to their advantage. Barricade the door? Rig an impromptu trap? Where are the other exits? _People I can deal with... I hope._



_The exits I just covered; but in terms of other things you could use, there's the typical inn type of stuff--heavy wooden tables, chairs, chandeliers, barrels of ale, a big stone fireplace, etc._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=2205]Hobo[/MENTION] , Adjusted my last post after realizing my mistake.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 27, 2012)

_If I had more time, I could make this place into a fortress._

Amaline pulls out of Feo's grip. "I was thinking," she says defencively. "We run, if the inn is not surrounded. Otherwise we need to make our stand where we can overwhelm and surround them. One at a time, preferably."

"Also, I believe you will find Stephano is capable with a blade," she says. "Just saying," she adds, blinking.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 27, 2012)

_Ah, I thought you were grabbing Amaline to see what she was staring at!_  When Feo grabs Inés' arm, she falls forward face-down to the floor.  She doesn't even blink or react.  It's as if she were a vegetable; alive (barely), but completely unaware of any of her surroundings.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

Lano moves quickly down the guest hallway listening carefully for the presence of others in the rooms leading off the hall.  His goal is the door at the end of the hall and when he reaches it he cautiously opens it a crack and peeks out being wary of potential swordsmen rushing the door.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Rune (Sep 27, 2012)

Roderick strides down the hallway behind Lano, knocking loudly on each of the guest-room's doors as he goes.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 28, 2012)

No signs of any other guests (to be fair, the inn is often without guests.  All of you being here at once is a busy day.  The innkeepers patronage is more about giving the locals something to drink at night; keeping bedrooms for guests is a small sideline.  Most of those rooms will, in fact, have been the very rooms that you were all collectively staying in.)

There aren't any swordsmen immediately evident outside this back door.  In fact, it looks like there's little more than an open field covered with tall weeds that leads off into the distant woods, looking straight out the door.  You can see the curve of the village and its houses to your right, though, and if you were to make straight for the woods, you'd be walking through the extended backyards of most of the villagers' houses.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 28, 2012)

Amaline takes a step outside the door. "If we are going to make a run for it, this is it," she says as she scans the area.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

Feo stares at Ines in surprise, but then catches up to the others.  Seeing the open field he says, "I'll take the lead."  Feo's decision is both practical and selfish.  He runs forward for the woods, bow drawn and looking for signs of danger.


----------



## Rune (Sep 28, 2012)

Roderick calls out to Lano, "Dolan, perhaps your...er, not-brother...should grab the catatonic lady and bring her with us."


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> "Also, I believe you will find Stephano is capable with a blade," (Amaline) says. "Just saying," she adds, blinking.




"Thanks. Uh ... how ...

Anyway, best to flee now, I agree" Stephano says. He holds his crossbow at the ready as he follows.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

Lano frowns at Roderick's suggestion that they carry Ines along with them.

"I think she'll just slow us down, especially if we're making a run for it.  Unless you want the girl for a hostage.  Even so, I don't think it would be worth it.  Brick!" he calls.  "Time to go."

Lano turns his attention to Feo watching to see if the man encounters any resistance in his flight towards the tree-line.  When Stephano sets out Lano is right behind.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2012)

"Umm... ok. I'm coming." The big says bringing up the rear.

Once outside he frowns and gets that "thinking hard" expression on his face. Then he smiles once more a large grin from ear to ear appearing in the frowns place.

"Dis is like when we hunted rabbit, isn't it Dolan. 'member you would scare them to where I was waiting."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Lano nods, rather distracted by all the rushing about and doesn't pay much attention to Brick's comment.  He answers anyway.

"Yes, exactly like that."

As the words sink in Lano frowns and glances back at his brother muttering, "Show of force in the front, driving us to the open field... Archers?"

He frowns and steps out to scan the treeline for evidence of archers or an ambush then to either side of the inn looking for armed men or a different, perhaps unexpected, escape path.

"They expect us to zig, maybe we should zag..."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 1, 2012)

_Sorry, folks.  Weekends are frequently not good for me getting online.  Too much stuff going on.  I wish it was all fun and parties, but such is rarely the case._

Your gambit seems to have paid off for the time being.  You don't see any sign of anyone waiting for you on this side of the inn at all.  Inés remains on the floor where you left her, but in the evening light, you make a discreet exit for the fields behind the inn.

The vegetation is untamed and scrubby here; fairly tall reeds and weeds can reach to your head or higher, but they are only patchy--otherwise, the field is sadly more open and exposed than you'd probably wish.  Anyone looking your direction from the village would almost certainly spot you.  But for the time being, it appears that no one has done so.

The distance you must run across this open field to reach the cover of the woods is about 200 yards.  The sun is setting behind the forest, which offers you some concealment, however--anyone trying to see you from the village will have to be looking directly into the setting sun.  Of course, that also gives you a penalty to see anything that might be waiting for you in the trees as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Lano moves along the back of the inn to the corner where he peeks around looking for the expected armed men.  If he sees no one he will study the next building over to see if there is a way to it without being seen.  What he really wants is answers and he doesn't think he'll get them by running across a field that he suspects is a trap.

"We need answers and we're not going to get them running across an empty field to the dubious protection of a treeline we can barely see.  We should head into town and see if we can find Vraz.  He knew something was going down.  If nothing else we can find a spot to hide and stow away on the _Mirabel's Fanny_; it's making the run to Porto Liure tomorrow."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2012)

"We don't _know_ how many of the villagers are in on this," says Amaline. "If we stay in the village, we could be facing thirty instead of three in short order. And in terrain we don't know as well as they do." The young woman looks like she is about ready to dart, whether anyone else is with her or not.


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2012)

"I think it's unlikely that the whole village knows whatever secrets people are trying to kill us to hide" Stephano says. "I say take our chances with one of these houses. And quickly. Hopefully they'll think we hid in the woods and go search there."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

"Perhaps we'll find a nearby open door," Feo suggests.  Feo crouches as he runs across the field, trying to keep his profile low and his eyes wide open for danger.  He tries the handles on some of the nearby back doors, hoping to find one that is available.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 1, 2012)

Near to the inn are the butcher's place (shop underneath, cellar for the storing of meat, and living quarters above.)  After that there's a fish market, a fruit store, then a vegetable store.  The inn happens to be near the part of the village where the village housewives do their daily shopping for groceries.

A few doors beyond that and you get to slightly different types of places--the blacksmith, the local church, the village hall, and then residences of farmers or fisherfolk who leave to work the fields or their boats during the day.

The three men are still approaching the front door to the inn, although they will arrive within a round or two.  One of them is also holding a bag that clinks as he walks.  All of them have bared cutlasses, and black-powder pistols tucked into their belts.  They don't look like villagers--they look more like mercenaries or merchant marines.

Other than them, nobody is nearby in the street or behind the houses.  You can hear the bustle of villagers wrapping up their business for the day, but they are further away and out of sight for the time being.

Feo, for the first building or three you'll find either no back door, or a heavily locked one.  You can either continue looking, attempt to pick a lock, or take some other course of action.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Brick wonders at the sudden change in direction and then sees some of the others checking doors.

"You want in?" he asks smiling. "I can help. One good kick and..." he says starting to raise a large booted foot.


----------



## kinem (Oct 3, 2012)

"No, Brick. We don't want to draw attention.

Let's make for the church. Priests are suckers for a sob story."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

"Oh," he the big man says a bit upset at not getting to break something. 

"O.k." he adds putting his foot down.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Lano nods his agreement with Stephano.

"The temple sounds like a good idea.  Priests generally know things.  Maybe we can get some answers."

He dashes across the open space between the inn and the next building.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Rune (Oct 3, 2012)

Seeing no suitable alternative at the moment, Roderick runs toward the church after Lano.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

Feo changes direction, heading towards the church as suggested.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2012)

You don't see anyone immediately behind you.  You're not sure if you lost the three men coming towards the inn, or if they just managed to avoid being seen.

Of course, technically, you don't _know_ that they had anything to do with you at all... but with all the weirdness going on, maybe extraordinary caution is the order of the day.  The church is a small, humble building, as you'd expect from a small village.  The doors are closed but unlocked.  You can see a few villagers going about their business near the church, although they don't seem to be paying attention to you.  One or two nod politely at you if they pass too closely to ignore you completely, but otherwise, they look like people who are somewhat accustomed to seeing strangers pass through town and don't think anything of it.

From inside the church, you can see some flickeing candle-light and some rather loud, gruff singing/humming from a single male voice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

Feo makes a gesture of respect as he moves into the church.  "I don't feel like staying around to confess my sins.  I might be hear all day if I do.  How's 'bout we go check on the innkeeper, Braz.  I'm sure he's itching to have a heart to heart with us."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Lano snorts at Feo's suggestion of checking on the innkeeper, Braz.

"If you know where he headed off to, by all means..."

Lano pauses and listens to the gruff singing trying to determine whether it is just an idle occupation to make tasks pass more quickly or if it is supposed to be actual worship.  He glances around to see what deity or collection of deities are honored in this structure, tilts his head to either side to stretch his neck, takes a deep breath and settles into himself as he exhales and closes his eyes.  When he slowly opens his eyes there seems to be a change in his posture and attitude.  He sniffs loudly and strides deeper into the church.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

Feo shrugs at Dolan/Lando's snark comment.  "It's a small village, and he's a well known and slow moving man.  And he's got to return to his business sometime.  Perhaps one of the people here are a neighbor of his."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Brick doesn't know what to do so stands dumb-founded between buildings. "In? Not in? What do I do?"

OOC: Sorry he probably isn't this dumb with an 8 for INT, just going to play him as dull tactician though. My OOC vote is to go into the church, but Brick will follow his brothers lead of course.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2012)

_I'm going to assume that Lano does in fact go inside, even though Feo answered his question.  Because otherwise I don't have any update to make until you keep talking.  _

Lano pushes the door open.  The church itself is small and nondescript--if not for the notable steeple-like structure topped with a bell, you wouldn't necessarily know it for a church.  It's not clear if it's dedicated to anybody specifically, but given the size of the village and the non-descriptness of the church itself, it's most likely a "generic" church operated by a local friar with only tenuous ties to the big church headquarters in Terrasa.

In fact, inside you do see the friar--an elderly man with a dustbroom, who's going about the business of dusting a few uncomfortable-looking wooden pews and a few icons and statues.  He's the one singing to himself as he works.  He's wearing a pair of old trousers and a rough-spun habit.  His nose is somewhat red and swollen, and his eyes are yellowed and slightly watery.  You also notice an open and half-empty bottle of wine next to him.  When the door opens, he turns towards you and squints--giving the impression that he doesn't see very well.  "Eh?  A bit late for spiritual advice, isn't it?  Are you looking for something?"

The church itself seems to be mostly made up of a single large room with a high ceiling, lit by candles and a few small windows that jet the setting sun's rays across the room.  A small altar sits at the far end.  Behind the alter are doors leading to the friar's small quarters (presumably) and the belfry.  Behind the alter are a few somewhat ratty old chairs and some bookcases, stuffed with an inordinate amount of books.

_I don't know how many of your characters might have had a religious background of any sort, or gone to sunday school as kids or whatever, but if any of them did, they'd notice that the church layout seems pretty standard, if small and poor compared to examples from Porto Liure, or other, larger cities.  The bookcase full of books is a bit unusual--the church here doesn't use much in the way of canon or scripture--although the friar drinking is not._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2012)

"Don't you worry yourself on our accounts, padre.  We're just travelers come to pay our respects, though some of my prettier companions might have a question or two," Feo says.  He then keeps a relaxed eye out the windows as he looks around, allowing for his better speaking companions to ask their questions of the priest.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

Lano shoots Feo a dark glance but quickly moderates his expression and steps towards the friar.  _How am I to work a proper con when amateurs keep stepping on my toes?_

"Oh, no.  Errr... yes!  A guard.  I mean to say, oh dear, I really am too flustered to make sense!  It was all so senseless and it happened so fast.  I am nearly beside myself!  They were bursting in and the innkeeper was running out and I thought they were going to kill the man... the blood!... but I think he got away and Ines was sprawled on the kitchen floor and I think she's dead!  And I never payed for my night's lodging and I always pay my debts but Braz!  Poor man!  All bloody and on the run from those men and needing a healer..."

Lano takes deep gasping breaths as if he is on the edge of panic.

[sblock=OOC]Bluff: 1d20+11=30[/sblock]

Lano's Sheet


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2012)

"Huh?" 

OOC: Sense Motive for Brick fails lol - good roll


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2012)

The friar grins a bit.  "Ole Braz finally pushed things too far and his accounts had to be settled, eh?  I've been telling him it'll come to that for years; everytime he complains about his situation.  But he made his bed, now he'll have to lie in it.

But between us, what exactly happened?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2012)

Lano lets his breath whoosh out all in one go and makes a nervous shuffle.

"I was having an early drink at the tavern with a few others when the girl went into the kitchen.  There was a thud and Braz got up and scooped up his ledgers and three men burst into the tavern.  Braz made to take off out the back but one of the men caught him.  They scuffled and I think Braz got clipped on the skull.  There was... blood.  He got away, ledgers in hand and well, I didn't stick around to see what the men did next.  I'm devout and not ashamed to say that I make prayers to the gods.  So I came here out of instinct and these fellows followed hoping to be able to help put things right.  I'm afraid Braz may need some help.  Now, situation?  What does that mean?"

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 5, 2012)

The padre laughs a bit.  "Braz needs help?  I don't know that he'll get much around here.  He's not well trusted, and nobody is going to want to stick out their neck and cross the Castiadas to help him.  Now, what's more curious--what happened to Inés?  Braz is of less consequence than she is."


----------



## Rune (Oct 6, 2012)

Roderick steps forward.  "Good day to you, Father.  I'm afraid the ruffians have certainly captured her by now, but, alas, I cannot say what they have done to her.  Are they likely to do her great harm?  Of what consequence do you speak?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Brick takes his usual spot by the door.

_{{ Watch the door. Watch the door. }}_ Brick sings to himself as he keeps an eye both in and outside. (if possible)

_{{ My brudder says he talks and I look out fir troubles. Always to, Watch the door. Watch the door. }}_ he continues his song that helps him remember.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

Lano is interested in the answers to Roderick's questions so he only interjects briefly at the moment.

"She collapsed on the floor and looked... paralyzed with terror."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## kinem (Oct 6, 2012)

"Good evening, father." Stephano looks around the church with a casual yet appraising eye as Lano spins a story for the priest. He tries to see if there's anything interesting among the books.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 6, 2012)

Amaline bites her lip. _We should have made a run for it._ Her gaze follows Stephano's to the bookshelf. If she can not run or pass the time fortifying the chapel for defence, she might as well have a gander at what sort of books the padre likes to keep around.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2012)

Feo let's the more talkative members of the group handle the priest while he looks out the window for any trouble.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2012)

You don't see any sign of trouble outside; just the quiet sounds of a small village getting ready to end their workday and start their evening.

For those of you looking at the books, you do see a few oddities.  Mixed in with books like _St. John's Homilies_, and _The Revelations of The Angel of Ciernavo_--scripture you'd expect in a church--you also see _The Book of the Black Prince_ and _The Pnakotic Fragments_... books you most certainly would not expect to see. 

The friar looks a little confused at your account of the behavior of Inés.  "Paralyzed in terror?  That doesn't seem very likely.  I wouldn't worry about Inés.  If trouble's come for her, then that's bad news indeed."  He seems a bit troubled.


----------



## Rune (Oct 8, 2012)

Roderick raises an inquisitive eyebrow.

"Bad news for whom, Father?  And do you mean to suggest that Ines has skills with which to defend herself?"

While he's at it, he works a simple question into his conversation via Cant: _See anything?_


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 8, 2012)

Amaline turns away from the bookshelf and moves a few steps, arms crossed and finger raised to her lips. She appears deep in though. _The Book of the Black Prince, The Pnakotic Fragments, what are those about..._


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2012)

The father huffs.  "No, I mean merely that if someone has come to harm Inés then that means something very unusual is going on in Porto Liure.  Something... troubling."

_Amaline, those books are in fact *extremely* surprising to find in the friar's bookshelf, since they are considered heretical, and in some places, could get the owner hanged or burned at the stake merely for owning them.  That he displays them openly--if not exactly brazenly--is very, very odd indeed._


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 9, 2012)

"H-have you been here a long time?" stammers out Amaline, wondering perhaps if they have inadvertently stepped into the belly of the beast. "Has Bara Gairo seen other, um, troubling things since you, a-arrived? You seem like you would be the, uh, sort of man in the know with such happenings..." Just beneath her questions lies a tidbit she thinks Roderick should know, but it seems her message is once again confused.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

Lano quirks a brow at the priest.  _This is... unusual._

"Really?  You speak of this woman as if she were someone special.  <Carrying the black one's bonnet, is she?>"

[sblock=Cant]<Connected, is she?>[/sblock]

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 9, 2012)

The friar shrugs.  "I have been here a long time, but I'm not in a position to know anything much of importance.  All I have is the long years of observation from the outside.  Inés' ties to the Castiadas are not very secret.  If someone were to make a move against her specifically, that would be a move against the Castiadas.  That would be troubling.  That would be a sign of more overt gang warfare in Porto Liure than we've ever seen.  And it'll spill out here to the boonies too, no doubt.  Well, if something happened to Inés, then it already has spilled out here!  You've been away for a few weeks.  What news from Porto Liure?  This is all evidence--indirect, to be sure--of complete chaos in the city in the last little while.  Surely you've heard something?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2012)

Lano glances to the others that have gathered in the small temple but quickly turns his attention back to the friar.  He shakes his head.

"No, we have heard nothing.  But then, we have been traveling on business in the weeks since we were last here and only briefly passed through Porto Liure before returning here.

"Is it possible," he says as he turns to address his companions of circumstance, "that in the confusion of the moment we misapprehended the target of the armed men?"

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 10, 2012)

"I do not believe so, given the, uh... facts," says Amaline. _Coincidence is not something to be dismissed lightly even without supernatural accompaniment._ She fidgets.


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2012)

"I'm starting to think we did" Stephano admits. "They, uh, might not have pursued him if he hadn't been in the way." _We've seen no sign that they came out the back of the inn ..._


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 10, 2012)

At this moment, there is a knock on the outer door of the small church.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2012)

"We want answers?  Let's find the innkeeper," Feo declares.  "Friar, do you know where he might have gotten off to?  This is his town, so I'd imagine he'd stick here instead of trying for the port."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 10, 2012)

Amaline nearly chokes when she hears the knocking at the door. With the friar here, it may look too suspicious to prepare an ambush. But the young woman figures she can at least make sure Brick and Stephano are in between her and the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2012)

Being too crowded in for bow use, Feo moves closer to the door while tapping his club.  "Looks like you've got company, friar."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

Hobo said:


> At this moment, there is a knock on the outer door of the small church.




"I'll get it!" Brick says reaching to open the door. "Umm... wait a minute. Uh? Friend Dorlan?"



			
				DT said:
			
		

> Feo moves closer to the door while tapping his club.  "Looks like you've got company, friar."





Hefting his spear in both hands Brick moves to the other side of the door.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

Lano flinches inwardly at Brick's mangling of his cover name though he hadn't given it to the friar so he isn't terribly concerned.  He gives his brother a quick nod while moving so that he isn't in a direct line of fire to the door.

"Who knocks at a temple door?" he mutters.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a small hole for looking through the door at who might be knocking.  Any of you who wish to look will see that the same three men who approached the inn and caused you to flee are now standing at the door of the church.  Their swords are no longer bared, and one of them holds a reasonably large bag that he's hefting in rhythm absently.  It makes a steady _chink-chink_ sound as it bounces in his hand, like it's full of heavy coins.

The men don't look like ruffians exactly; in fact, they are dressed somewhat properly and professionally--more like armed attorneys than anything else.  They do, however, look competent and wary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2012)

Feo says, "The coincidences keep piling up, don't they?  Looks like we can't avoid them."


----------



## kinem (Oct 12, 2012)

"Padre, do you know those men?" Stephano asks.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2012)

The friar looks through the peephole and shrugs.  "No, I've never seen them before.  But they don't look like locals, and I don't get out much."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2012)

Shrugging, Feo looks to the others.  "One of you smooth talkers want to see what this is about?  Brick and I have got your back."


----------



## Rune (Oct 12, 2012)

Roderick pays close attention to the friar's body language and tone of voice as he speaks, trying to discern whether or not the "holy" man's words ring true.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2012)

He seems to be legit.  He doesn't seem to be picking up on your nervousness or concerns at all, though.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

Lano smiles and looks strangely amused at their situation.  He shoos the friar away from the door and in the process manages to take the broom from his hands.  He holds it in front of his chest as if it were a holy relic itself, takes on a hand-dog look and cracks the door.

Poking his face up to the cracked door Lano stares wide-eyed at the men.  "Can I help you?  Evening prayers won't begin for half a bell or so..."  His eyes are drawn to the clinking bag one of the men hefts.  "...but if you are in need of blessing maybe the father could be, ah... persuaded."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 15, 2012)

"Sorry... are you the friar here?  We're just looking for some out of towners.  We approached them in the inn to settle accounts," and here he holds up his bag as evidence, "but they ran off out the back door, and appear to have come somewhere this way."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2012)

Wordlessly Lano steps back and holds the door open enough that the men can enter one at a time.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2012)

The men walk in, and as their eyes adjust to the dimmer light inside, they give a shout of hey and draw their swords.  But they don't move to attack, just eye you all warily.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 16, 2012)

"What lands do you come from where it is customary to approach business contacts with arms drawn?" demands Amaline incredulously, doing her best to put on a brave face as she analyzes the three men.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2012)

"The lands of Porto Liure, where you can't trust anyone," says one of the three wryly.  "In any case, it looks like you did your part, and the job is done.  If you don't mind, we'll leave the payment here and leave you to your worship, or whatever it is you're doing in here.  Anyone who's got the stones to do what you did makes me too uncomfortable to hang around and chat."

He sets the full money bag on a nearby bench and the three of them begin slowly backing away.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

Feo frowns and asks before they leave, "Out of curiosity, what's the word on the street on how the job went?  Rumor doesn't always match what really went down and I just want to be clear on what bar stories might be making the rounds."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the men grins ferally.  "There aren't rumors on the street... there's _chaos_ on the streets.  Just as planned.  The Sea Lord has even threatened martial law if the gang violence continues unabated."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 16, 2012)

_What did they make us do?_

Amaline closes her eyes for a moment as she thinks. "How well is our role in these events known? I would like to know who is going to be watching for us when, or if, we return to Porto Liure," she asks. "And maybe what parts of the story we need to stay on top of."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2012)

The man speaking barks a laugh.  "Your role is very secret.  Only the Boss knows who you are.  _We_ don't even know who you are."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 17, 2012)

Amaline smiles weakly and nods. "Good. Good; that is for the best."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

Brick watches the exchange with a slight frown, not truly comprehending.

"Are dae paying us fur sumthin? I don't memeber us gettin a new job?" he asks his brother as quietly as he can.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 21, 2012)

ENWorld's back from the dead!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2012)

OOC: Arise ENWorld!

IC: "If we need more work, how should we meet up again with the boss," Feo asks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2012)

"Well.  Good, then."

Lano is clearly at a loss for words at this development.  He wants to know who the boss is, he wants to know exactly what they did and why they don't remember it, and he wants to ask these men what they know of the whole situation.  But he's afraid to reveal the full extent of their memory loss to these men and is unsure how to ask the questions they need answers to without revealing it.

Absentmindedly responding to Brick he says, "Errr... yes.  We did work for the boss.  These men are paying us for that.

Excuse me," he says with a long-suffering sigh to the men before they leave.  "I've gone over it a dozen times already." _And found nothing but a hole in my head..._ "Ink is on the paper but the well is dry.  Would you...?"

[sblock=Cant]"It's obvious but he's simple."  Bluff (send message): 1d20+15=35[/sblock]
Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the men shakes his head in wonderment.  "Well, you know what happened better than us second-hand observers.  But if you want to get more info on wha'ts happened since, you better look for the Pretty Man.  Jannish Riordan's mouthpiece is your best bet."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 22, 2012)

Amaline says nothing for the moment. But she attempts to recall what she can about those names.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2012)

Feo also racks his brain.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 23, 2012)

Jannish Riordan is a major crime lord, well known in Porto Liure for his attachment to legitimate authority, and his civilized veneer.  But, he's an old mercenary captain before turning overtly to crime, and dark rumors have surrounded him his entire career in the city.  The Pretty Man is his mouthpiece, his herald, the one who speaks in his behalf.  Not that Riordan can't speak for himself, but on the illegal side of the street, he prefers to keep a buffer between himself and that side of the business.

Needless to say, he is _not_ allied with the Castiadas family (although alliances between the crime groups can switch on a dime) and has been allied in the past as a client of the Fuzeta da Ponte family.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

Lano shrugs and looks at the others gathered in the temple.

"We done then?"

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 24, 2012)

The men shrug and turn to leave.  The old friar is watching all of you intensely.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2012)

Once the men leave, Feo asks his comrades, "I have a bad feeling about this.  How far do you think this coin will allow us to run?"  He nudges the sack with his foot.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 24, 2012)

"You can never run far enough when you do not know what you are running from," says Amaline with a frown. The young woman moves to pick up the bag and take a look inside so that she can estimate the value of the contents.

"If something is, um, bothering you, friar, uh, maybe you should tell us now..." she adds, glancing at the man before shying away from his intense gaze.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a relatively large sack.  There's probably close to a thousand gold crowns inside.  The friar shrugs and looks away.  "You know your own business, no doubt.  Clearly you are a much more interesting lot than I thought when you first game through my door."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 24, 2012)

Amaline allows herself a small smile at that. "I could say the same for you," she says, gesturing towards the bookcase. "Your collection is not typical for a man of the cloth. I bet you could tell a few interesting stories yourself had we the time to relax awhile."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2012)

Feo says, "His stories have to be better than ours, seeing as we can't even remember what it is we are being told we have done, nor the days in between.  What kind of wicked sorcery does that?"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 24, 2012)

With that, the old man's ear's perk up again.  "You can't remember the last few days?  Now, that _is_ interesting..."  He glances at his bookcase briefly.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 24, 2012)

"More like the last few weeks," says Amaline quietly, shoulders sagging.


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2012)

Stephano was surprised by the turns of events, as his fellow ... partners in crime, apparently ... confessed everything to the priest.

"Any idea how this was done, Padre?"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2012)

The priest pulls a pair of brass spectacles out of a pocket in his habit and puts them on the end of his nose.  "Well, there is reference to that kind of magic in a few of my books," he says, grabbing an ancient leatherbound tome.  "But I wouldn't have thought that there was anyone in Porto Liure, or anywhere else nearby who could have cast it.  Maybe you should ask the Old Man in the Tower, a few miles outside of town here on this island.  He doesn't like visitors very much, but if you can convince him to talk to you, he might know more about it than I do."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2012)

Feo shrugged.  "Not like we have much else to do, and leaving town for a bit may be in our best interests.  Shall we open the sack now or at a stop along the way?"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 25, 2012)

"There is a good amount of coin in there; divvy it up later," says Amaline. "Padre, we must insist: until the source of our bewitchment has been revealed, no one else here may know what we have said." She glances back at the bookcase. "On account of your religious character, and the fact that you must certain secrets can be... damaging to one's odds of survival, I have been somewhat loose lipped. But revealing this to you is the extent of risk we are willing to take. The less discerning and upstanding villagers must remain ignorant of what has happened in their midst for now..."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2012)

His head a-swirl with recent events and the names of people that might be able to fill them in a little on what has happened Lano is quiet while the others deal with the priest.  He, too, shares Amaline's concern about sharing their private information, particularly their lack of memory.  Or maybe it is just that he has become so accustomed to lying about everything.  Regardless, it seems the priest has given them some good information and he nods his head in agreement with Feo and Amaline.

"Stepping out for a bit might be a good idea.  We can talk, divvy the gold, decide what happens next.  Maybe if we knew a bit more about each other we might be able to piece together something..."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

"Old Man in a Tower?" Brick mumbles to himself thinking. 

A then suddenly a smile crosses his face form ear to ear. "Will we gets ta climb it like last time?" he asks excitedly. "That was fun. Even though it was dark and all but you could see the lights of the city all around, and... and... that old man he had some neat stuff too."


----------



## Rune (Oct 27, 2012)

Roderick considers the change of course the rest of the group seems to have set in motion, but something the Father said keeps rattling in his head.

_"...when you first game through my door..."_

Did the slip of the tongue portend anything, or was there nothing to it?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't tell.  It might mean simply that he thinks you're more interesting now than he thought you were when you first came in.


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2012)

"Thanks for the advice, Friar. What more can you tell us of the old man in the tower? Can we trust him?"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 30, 2012)

"No, not at all!  If you can convince him to help, he certainly knows his magic.  But convincing him to care is the problem.  He's self-centered to a fault, and insane, so don't trust him.  You can trust his knowledge, though.  If you can access it."


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2012)

"Could he have done this to us himself?"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 30, 2012)

The friar shrugs.  "Rumors of his abilities are all over the map.  Is there some reason why he would?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2012)

"None that I recall. But that's the point. Could be risky to try him. What do you guys think?"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2012)

"Whatever we do, we are bound to be taking risks," says Amaline. "Big risks. If this old man truly is insane, it stands to reason that he would not have made an ideal conspirator in a plan as intricate as seems to have been put into motion. He would have almost certainly introduced an unacceptable element of uncertainty."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 31, 2012)

The friar shrugs, still listening in on your conversation.  "As I understand it, insanity comes with the territory.  You want the magic, you get the crazy.  Can't have one without the other."

_Keep in mind here, the friar is not necessarily speaking with my voice as an authority on the setting.  He's got his own opinions, biases and gaps in his knowledge, same as anyone else._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

"Padre, have we met before today?  Have we been here before?"  Feo asks in curiosity.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 31, 2012)

He looks at you a bit strangely.  "No, I've never seen any of your before."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

Lano has been uncharacteristically silent and thoughtful throughout the current exchange.  Finally, at Stephano's question, he raises his head and nods.

"I agree with Amaline.  Try the old man.  I don't see that we have anything to lose and who knows what we might be able to learn."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2012)

"I agree it's worth the risk - but it is a risk, make no mistake.

And don't forget that someone _did_ screw up in the conspiracy. Perhaps an insane old man. How else were we left without the memories, but with the money? I could see it if the money came with a 'friendly' warning not to investigate what happened, but we didn't get one. No, this was not supposed to happen, I think."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2012)

"I find it extremely unlikely a crazy old man would both possess and be willing to part with this much coin," says Amaline. "Those men were sent by someone from Porto Liure, not someone from Bara Gairo. If the payment was a mistake, and I do not think it was, then it could not have been the mistake of the old man. While the motive for sending thralls payment may be obscure, it might easily have been just to deceive underlings not privy to the plan. Or perhaps our employer, from whom we have received payment, was not in fact aware we were bewitched. We need not speculate on this detail for the time being. We should just feel lucky there was some recompense for our unwilling employment."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2012)

Amaline's expression retreats from naked calculation to her more nervous persona as she shifts weight sleightly from one foot to the other. "Um, I-I do not mean to be pushy, but could we, uh, perhaps get moving? I am sure we have taken up enough of the, um, friar's time with our conspiracies..." The young woman looks towards the door as if she expects someone else to make the first move.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

"Dis is ours?" Brick asks scratching his head. "Let's divide it up."

OOC: Maybe bed then buying a few potions or what not before venturing forward. There is no cleric in this group of thieves.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2012)

The friar can give you directions to the Old Man's tower if you want.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 1, 2012)

"Padre, I'd like to give this small donation to the church.  Oh, and in passing, do you perhaps know the way to this old man?"  Feo asks as he fishes out two gold coins.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 2, 2012)

In the interest of speeding this little episode along, the padre takes your donation with a small bow and a word of thanks, and then gives you directions.  The main street continues beyond the church for about another half mile before you are well and truly at the edge of Bara Gairo, he says.  From there, though, there's a well-marked and clear trail that heads further into the woods.  When you get to a large dead tree that's split in two and fallen over right next to the trail, you turn off on a smaller "game trail" and head a few hundred yards to the Old Man's tower.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2012)

Lano pushes a branch out of his way and lets it go once he's past.

"Reminds me of the time we ran across those bandits in the woods, eh, Brick?"

Shaking his head he walks on.  Finally arriving at the tower Lano stops and turns to look at the others.  When they all seem ready he raps on the door to the tower and then takes a step back.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

"Ha! Ha! Dim bandits were dumb. Asking us fir our money when we were dare for dares. Ha!ha!" the big man snorts and then his laughter is so much he can barely talk. 

He looks out over the woods and smiles. "I do like dey outdoors better." he says to no one in-particular. 

When they reach the tower he asks excitedly, "Are we gonna climb it?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

Feo counted the coins as the traveled to get an idea on how rich they now were.  At Brick's suggestion he says, "Well, I suppose the pilot thing would be to knock, though I could manage the climb if we had to."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2012)

"Yes, the old man may not have had anything to do with our affliction," says Amaline, "But that does not mean he would not inflict something else on us for an attempted invasion of his home."

The young woman looks back towards the village. "I feel we should have taken another look at Ines before we came here. If the men were not here to kill us... then what could possibly explain her condition?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2012)

"I agree, we should check on her."

ooc: Hobo, can we retcon a stop back to the inn and deal with that before setting out for the tower? I don't think we would have gone to the tower directly. There was also talk of picking up healing potions first.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, if you choose.  I didn't mean to suggest that you were _at_ the tower, merely convey the directions _to_ the tower, while you then decided exactly what you wanted to do and when you wanted to do it.

Sorry; my bad on communication.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2012)

OOC: I'm fine with retconning.

IC: Feo says, "I think we need to check on the girl before moving on.  I'm wondering what she knows."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2012)

Lano nods his agreement with the others concerning going back to the inn to check on the serving girl with the unusual connections.

"It could be coincidence, I suppose, but her strange behavior at the same time as the arrival of those three men...  I don't think so.  We should check on her and, if she's ok, maybe get a different perspective."

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2012)

Assuming you head from the small country church back to the inn, the innkeeper appears to be back in place, smiling again, although a bit strained.  He looks a little nervous.  There are a handful of local fishers who have finished up their work for the day and come in for a drink.  You don't see Inés anywhere.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 9, 2012)

Amaline shoots Braz a dirty look as she crosses the room and heads into the back where Ines had been found stiff as a board. Whether the bartender has returned to life or not, she intends to figure out what exactly happened here before.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Retcon -

Brick follows the others back and smiles as he thinks that the group will be going back to eating and drinking. 

He notices the tension in all the others and stands confused. Normally everyone is happy to reach the taproom of an inn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2012)

Feo walks in and asks casually within earshot of the barkeep, "Would one of you like to talk some sense into the man, before I decide to use him for targeting practice?  It might be good to know why he left us behind as he ran out of here, and what happened to Ines.  If he doesn't answer, I've a willingness to try out my new club."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

Lano follows along quietly.  His mind is racing with the recent events and his lack of understanding has left him disconcerted.  He looks up as Amaline takes off for the kitchen and Feo starts dropping not-so-veiled threats.

"So, ah, where's Ines?"

He casually glances over at Feo then back to the Braz.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 14, 2012)

_So... everyday for three straight days when I tried to log on, all I got was some kind of error page.  I thought maybe my browser was having issues, but then today... with no warning... here we are again.  Sorry for the delay._

Braz shrugs downward a bit at your angry words.  "I... I don't know where she is.  When I came back, she wasn't here."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Lano nods slowly as if he expected no less of an answer from the innkeep then turns to look at the others with one brow cocked as if to say, 'What now?'  Turning his gaze back to the innkeep Lano continues.

"Does Ines have some sort of, ah... illness?"

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2012)

Braz, looks around nervously before leaning in and speaking in a soft voice.  "Inés isn't even really human.  She's just a shell that the Castiadas crime lords can occupy when they need to see what's happening here.  When nobody is occupying her... she doesn't react at all."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

OOC: Watching the interaction - but it's a little over Brick's head at the moment. Need something smashed just ask the big guy.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2012)

Amaline searches the kitchen for signs of Ines, but if she does not find her she returns to the common room and spots her "companions" speaking to Braz.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

Feo asks, "Then what were you running from, fat man?  If you know this and are so used to her oddities you had no reason to take off when she did it again.  And what did you do to get saddled with her?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Lano tries his best to not gape at the information provided by Braz.  He snaps his mouth closed and straightens.

"I never even suspected such a thing was possible..."

Lano winces at Feo's continued hostility but steps away and fills in Amaline when she returns.

Lano's Sheet


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 16, 2012)

When Amaline hears the facts about Ines, she becomes resigned and dejected. _Dog's mangy fur, what did I ever do to deserve this? Why did I have to take that job?_ She thinks back on some of the texts she read, trying to remember if any of them even spoke of this sort of magic being possible. In a way it was even scarier than merely erasing memories and controlling minds. Actually _creating_ a remotely controlled person, a sort of avatar...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 19, 2012)

Braz turns white as a sheet, and shakes his head weakly, clearly not willing to speak of how he got to this state.  Amaline doesn't find any sign of Inés in the kitchen, but does recall hearing something vague about the theoretical use of some kind of remote possession spell.  How it was done to something that so perfectly mimics being human is quite beyond anything you've heard before, although you may suspect that it involves using a corpse somehow, since creating a human-appearing similacrum is beyond anything you've read about before.


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2012)

Stephano is dumbfounded by the strange development regarding Inés.

After a while he finds his voice again, speaking in a low tone. "Braz, do you know anything about our case? Perhaps we could help each other out."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

Lano glances around at the others in the room, those who share his predicament and then pipes up in support of Stephano.

"Braz.  You have a problem; we have a problem.  My colleague makes an entirely reasonable suggestion: you help us, we help you.  What do you say?"

Lano's Sheet

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy to encourage Braz to help us: 1d20+4=19

Also, travel/family time over the next couple of days means I'll likely have little to no time to post until Friday (at the earliest) or Monday (at the latest).  Happy Thanksgiving![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

OOC: Still about Brick is on guard duty but to much going on and grabbing his attention, so taking 10.


----------



## Rune (Nov 24, 2012)

Roderick steps forth with a soothing smile and a friendly hand upon the man's shoulder.  With a warm handshake (coupled with the cold touch of a palmed gold coin), he says:

"Come now good man, we can see that circumstances unsettle you, and, indeed, we are unsettled as well.  But, we are all friends, here, are we not?  You need not worry overmuch.  I look after my friends.  Is this not so for you all?"  This last is directed toward the collected party.

"By the by," Roderick asks of Braz, "did you perchance recognize any of the men who came looking for us, earlier?"


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, guys for being AWOL over the holiday.  I came back to a bit of a snag at work that's kept me extraordinarily busy.  Give me a day or two to get my head above water and I can think about this thread again.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

Brick scratches his head as he watches the others. They don't seem to want to get a drink so why they came back must be important. 

Suddenly his stomach grumbles. "Shouldn't we finish dinner while you talk?" he asks innocently.

OOC: Hope this finds you with your head above water Hobo. If not keep treading  .


----------

